# Blade guard for Rigid TS2424 saw



## lperera (Jun 11, 2010)

I recently bought a used Rigid TS2424 table saw. It does not have a blade guard. I searched the Rigid web page, could not find that part for sale. Where could I find a replacement blade guard, Rigid or something compatible, not too costly ? -Lalith


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you try emailing their customer service for replacment parts?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The TS2424 was the 2nd version of the Emerson made Ridgid contractor saw. It followed a long succession of Emerson made Craftsman contractor saws (113.######), then the first Ridgid TS2412, followed by the TS3612. It's very possible that a guard from one of those will fit your saw...check Ebay or put a want ad in the classifieds on woodworking forums like this one. 

Ryobi made some of the Craftsman contractor saws (315.######) immediately after Emerson stopped making them in 1997 until 2004, as well as the Ridgid TS3650 and TS3660 also immediately after Emerson stopped production of the Ridgids in 2004. There's some chance that a guard or parts from a guard from one of these will fit also. 

You could also check into an aftermarket device called the Shark Guard by Lee Styron.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Rigid wants you to call but*

This site may have the parts:
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/blade-guard-assembly-p-157943.html

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-ts24240-table-saw-parts-c-7929_8171_8177.html  bill


----------



## lperera (Jun 11, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> This site may have the parts:
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/blade-guard-assembly-p-157943.html
> 
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-ts24240-table-saw-parts-c-7929_8171_8177.html  bill



Thanks for all the replies. I also found the same at Amazon, shipped free.


----------

